# Could you tell me about bovine colostrum?



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've seen it mentioned in many posts. I did find that it its an immune booster but am not sure:
Where to buy?
How much and how often to give?
Is any particular product better than another?
How exactly does it help our pups?

Bandit is 13 months old now and is scheduled for neuter on July 5. Would it be beneficial to give him BC for something like a week before and a week after?

Thanks in advance for any knowledge you might be able to share.
I tried to search for my answers but got cross eyed reading the many returns I got, although I learned alot of other cool info.
:biggrin1:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

July11 said:


> I've seen it mentioned in many posts. I did find that it its an immune booster but am not sure:
> Where to buy? Most health food stores will carry it.
> How much and how often to give? For a large dog I would give half a tsp per day.
> Is any particular product better than another? Not really they are all good
> ...



JBovine colostrum contains more than 250 beneficial substances, from simple nutritional elements such as protein, fats, vitamins, and minerals, to more complex material such as lactoferrin, transfer factors, growth factors, and immunoglobulins or antibodies. 

Bovine colostrum's intrinsic value is that the ingredients are all together in a nice package. Colostrum is the first product that many animal naturopaths and true holistic veterinarians will reach for when a dog presents with gastrointestinal problems such as diarrhea. With a diet change and the addition of colosturm (instead of antibiotics), it has been found that most diarrhea will resolve using colostrum. In addition to resolving the immediate problem, colostrum is believed to actually help heal the intestinal tract and keep it healthy. 

Colostrum is also very useful for treating immune problems, whether they are caused by an underactive immune system leaving a dog open to infection, or a hyperactive immune system causing autoimmune diseases. The proline-rich polypeptides help balance the thymus gland. The thymus gland is chiefly responsible for directing the activity of the entire immune system, a balanced thymus gland can translate to a balanced immune system. 

Colostrum naturally enhances and helps in tissue repair. Problems with joints and connective tissue, such as hip dysplasia, degenerative arthritis, or cruciate ligament issues, have also improved with colostrum supplementation. It appears that joint-related problems, that originally were helped with glucosamine and then declined, improved when they were given colostrum. From research, it appears that IgF, is essential for the utilization of the glucosamine, and without adequate amounts of it, the continued use of glucosamine does not respond. You see, without growth factors, all the chondroitin in the world won't help, if the body can't replicate cells, then it can't heal. The growth factors in colostrum can facilitate the body's own regenerative processes and even better utilize supplements such as chondroitin and glucosamine. 

Colostrum also really performs very well when applied topicalyl. It can be applied as a paste to virtually any skin problem such as abscesses, hot spots, wounds, or surgical incisions. 

It has been found that an animal's need for any particular supplement they are on can be reduced or eliminated, once they have been on colostrum for several weeks. This is most likely due to the increase in efficiency in the absorption of substances from the gut, better efficiency of tissue repair from the growth factors, and a healthier immune system from the immunoglobulin and other immune factors provided by the colostrum. 

It is important to give colostrum ample time to work. While some people might see nearly immediate improvement, this isn't always the case, particularly with chronic illness. It is recommended that you allow at least one month for every year the dog has been ill to really see an improvement. 

Hope that helps a bit. I love the stuff.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, Liz. Thank you for your in depth reply. I can see why you love it.

I will definitely start it as soon as I can procure it.

This is the only place I have ever heard or read of bovine colostrum.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz - is it something that should/can be fed all the time then? Sounds like amazing stuff! Dobby hasn't got any issues yet, other than goopy tear stains that won't go away (hoping that's detox still, as ACV doesn't seem to be maming any difference to it). It's been on my "to buy" list, to have in my natural remedies box, but should I be feeding it regularly?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I really don't like to give supplements unless needed. I give colostrum to my oldest, whenever a very stressful situation -surgery, traveling, boarding, etc. If my dog had allergies I would definitely supplement with colostrum. It wouldn't hurt to give it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

"It appears that joint-related problems, that originally were helped with glucosamine and then declined, improved when they were given colostrum. From research, it appears that IgF, is essential for the utilization of the glucosamine, and without adequate amounts of it, the continued use of glucosamine does not respond. You see, without growth factors, all the chondroitin in the world won't help, if the body can't replicate cells, then it can't heal. The growth factors in colostrum can facilitate the body's own regenerative processes and even better utilize supplements such as chondroitin and glucosamine."

This sounds like it would be beneficial for Mateo's post-surgical (shoulder bone) supplement program. Thank you for posting this; I would not have thought of colostrum for joint issues.

I learn so much on this forum.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Would this be a good idea to give to Toby, my Chi in CHF? And my 18 yr old Dachshund, just because she's old as hell? And what about cats? I have 2 FIV + cats and one is highly allergic to mosquito bites. They have a secure yard to go out in and they love to be outside but I had to shut them in today because Jaxson's nose and ears look awful. I make them stay inside every other week or so just because of that and they hate it. I deal with this every year and would love to try something for him other than steroids.
Liz, will you come and live with me? :wink:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Donna dam it, I wanted to ask Liz if she would live in my head. Just because your last name and my maiden name is the same I'm not giving you a pass because I don't know if we are related................................................Just kidding, but really Liz I want to know what all you know. OK I think I really am going to try and start a note book on this stuff, who's with me?

MY brother and sister in law just had surgery on there large dog to fix yet another ligament in his leg and he also has hip dysplasia. So he is a big dog maybe an Akita German Shepard mix. Would you give him the 1/2 teaspoon full and how long? I guess I'm asking would one do it for the life of the dog? Because my husbands brother is here right now and I have the colostrum I can get them started on and guessing they can get it here better than in South Carolina. So if they want to do it they can take it with them tell they get back next year.

Liz you are just a plethora of knowledge. I am really now knowing I can't live without You.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Could you tell me about bovine colostrum? Update*

It has been 8 days since Bandit's neuter surgery. I went to Rochester and purchased some BC the 27th of June, the day after I posted my query about BC. Started giving it to him that night. He thinks its a great treat. I empty the capsule into a little dessert dish and let him lick it clean.

Anyhoo, his surgery was on the 5th of July. He had very little swelling, just a tiny amount for a few days after, and his incision looked perfect. He never developed any redness, irritation, or issues with the site.
He didn't lick it or seem to be bothered about it at all. When I did see him licking just a couple of times he was licking the area that had a bit of razor burn from the shaving. 

I tried making a paste of the BC and putting it on his incision........but he promptly licked it off.:biggrin: 
I decided that if he started licking the incision I would use the paste with an anti-lick collar but he really didn't seem to be bothered by it so I didn't bother him with it. 

He still has a week to go of getting the BC every day and I know he will be disappointed when that is finished up. I just wanted to let you know how he fared. I feel he was really helped by the BC and just want to say Thank you again to Liz for your help and encouragement.

By the way, his incision is totally healed.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You all are very kind. I am kind of a research fanatic. I love looking for info and talking to people in the "know". I am so glad a few remedies may have helped your lovely pups and maybe your wallets a little. We actually can just start our own little housing community here in Washington. Remember we have the best co-op.  LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

With help and advice from Liz, I have been giving Ruby colostrum for a couple months now. It started as part of a detox regimen for Ruby (with other supplements combined). I have noticed since starting the colostrum that Ruby isnt as itchy and environmental allergens dont bother her anymore. And since starting the colostrum, she has not had any reverse sneezing episodes which were brought on by allergies/irritation in her nose and throat. In the beginning of spring before I started the colostrum, she was reverse sneezing about 3-4 times a week, this season has been really bad with allergies. Thank you Liz! And Ruby thanks you too


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to give kudos to Liz and her recommendation of Bovine Colustrum. We used this along with a couple other things to rid our Oliver of his giardia.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Donna,
I don't know how I missed this. Yes, I am seeing friends dogs doing very well with their seasonal allergies on colostrum. Especially with seniors it seems to really give a boost.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

This is one of those things I read about; but by the time I get to the store I forget to look for! Definitely putting this on today list right now! This is an item that I'm sure Khan will benefit from. Thank you!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So I found it; but I'm wondering a couple things:
Maybe this is silly; but since Khan can only tolerate a little dairy, will he react to this in the same way??
The dosage says 2 capsules; Khan is 120#; Bonzi is 30#; & Shelby is 10#. Would they all get the same, or should I give Bonzi & Shelby 1 capsule ea?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> i take it and bubba takes it.
> 
> i figure, if he can get papilloma warts, which is a virus, then his body needs a little support for his immune system.
> 
> ...


Yay! Im so happy Bubba's warts are starting to go away


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

I seem to have missed what kind of BC is best, how much to give and where to get it?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

lab mom - I'm pretty sure Liz said that basically any BC is good. Personally, I would try to go for organic, pasture raised, hormone free, antibiotic free cows, but I think a lot of them are like that. I would look on amazon.com, or vitamin shops =)


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Khan, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that BC contains very little if any lactose. 
As far as dose goes, there are different suggestions in about everything I've read after doing some reading up on it. 

I guess alot of it depends on whether you are giving it for an acute issue or for maintenance.
The dosages you mentioned sound reasonable, then if there is a health issue you could increase the amount for the individual dog.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The colostrum from New Zealand cattle is probably the absolute best but honestly I have used the very expensive and the cheaper ones and they have worked the same. For my collies I give two pills and shelties I give one. For just maintenance with your big guy I would do two pills and the littles would do great with one or you could even split a capsule between them. 
)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^ thats the same BC I get


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so am I alright in that I just went down to the farmers co-op and got it in powder forum the kind that they give calves when they are born? I have started Maddie on it I give her a heaping teaspoon full once a day.

And I am thinking of trying to start my sister in laws allergy ridden dachshund on it and my brother and sister in laws dog that has hip dysplasia on it. What do you think?


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. Be sure that they know to have patience. I think the longer the pet has had the problem, the longer till we see real results. Liz said something like a month for every year the pet has had the allergy or health issue.

I'm curious about the BC from the co-op, was it very expensive? I would think if it is what they give to the calves that it would be good quality. Did it mention how son it was collected, etc.?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is in a bag, I got he smallest one and it is 300 grams , I weighed it and it still weights 10 oz, I don't know my metrics. One dose for a calf. It was under 10.00 dollars for it and this thing will last a loooooong time I'm sure. I guess I don't know what you pay for the capsules but this is not bad at all.
It does not say about collection time. The brand I got is nursemate.. there were others I was just getting the smallest at the time because Turtle was sick. Then I thought well Maddie is 12 maybe she could use it. They have a web sight on the bag it is www,bestcolostrum.com but I have not gone to it.

And correction I am giving Maddie a heaping 1/2 teaspoon I hope this is right.


----------

